# Which are the Best Adventure Movies?



## huxley (May 16, 2007)

What are some good adventure movies you've seen in your life. 

I thought I'd make this post to try to pick up some adventure movies that I've never seen.


----------



## daisybee (May 16, 2007)

The Goonies is my favourite adventure film, ridiculous, and fantastic. 
What more could you want?


----------



## BookStop (May 16, 2007)

Goonies is great!

Other good adventure flicks:

Raiders of the Lost Ark
The Mummy
*The Princess Bride - *favorite!
Pirates of the Caribbean
Romancing the Stone
Aliens (does it count?)
The Bourne Identity


----------



## daisybee (May 16, 2007)

I can't believe I forgot Romancing the Stone!!

I'm feeling brave so I'm going to confess...

Big Trouble in Little China is also a favourite.


----------



## BookStop (May 16, 2007)

Too true, daisybee! Big Trouble in Little China is a must see film!


----------



## Quokka (May 17, 2007)

I'm not to sure what makes an adventure film outside of the obvious Indiana Jones style movies so some of these may or may not fit...

The Princess Bride- absolute classic
The 30's Robin Hood movie- As above
Indiana of course
Narnia
A couple that probably aren't great movies but I enjoyed them as a kid _The Golden Child_ with Eddie Murphy and the old _Sinbad_ movie with the stop motion creatures.
Would _The Court Jester_ count?- Huge fan of Danny Kaye
Willow
The Thief of Bagdad (1940)
And if were adding animation I suppose that leads to _Aladdin, Spirited Away?_ 
Captain Blood (the one with Errol flynn of course)
And the old Tony Curtis movies like _The Prince who was a Thief_ and _The Black Shield of Falworth_

Guess who grew up watching the Saturday Matinee movies 

Edit: Captain Blood just reminded me of The Sea Hawk with Errol Flynn another great movie.


----------



## huxley (May 17, 2007)

nice responces. ---romancing the stone --- I forgot about that one. thanks. 

well, what makes an adventure story/movie. is the traveling, characters don't just stay in one place, go on an adventure from this place to that.

--not a film (well not yet) but still one of the greatest adventure stories of all time: The hobbit.    (I just picked it up today, found it at the place I volunteer at. It's in a new print, paperback, it's black, very nice book.


----------



## HardScienceFan (May 17, 2007)

Quokka said:


> Edit: Captain Blood just reminded me of The Sea Hawk with Errol Flynn another great movie.


Ah Quok,no one buckled swash like Erroll.One of the truely greats?


----------



## Kostmayer (May 18, 2007)

Romancing the Stone, if only for the Doobie Brothers mention   And Ronin, for DeNiros terrified face during the car chase scenes


----------



## j d worthington (May 18, 2007)

HardScienceFan said:


> Ah Quok,no one buckled swash like Erroll.One of the truely greats?


 
Well, there was always Douglas Fairbanks, Sr.....


----------



## Pyan (May 18, 2007)

Burt Lancaster? Kirk Douglas? Daffy Duck - I'm thinking especially of _Duck Dodgers in the 24½th Century here......
_


----------



## Munkeygames (May 21, 2007)

Indiana Jones
Princess Bride - love the book too
The Cat Returns - Amazing and beautiful
The Castle of Castigliano
Pirates Of Carribean
Back to the Future
LOTR


----------



## 2nddan (May 21, 2007)

_*The Mummy*_ - I was the only person in the theatre, so I sat in the very middle, yelled advice at the heroes and threw ju-jubes at the screen. (actually, I think they were Dots, but ju-jubes are from my youth.  )

_*The League of Extraodinary Gentlemen*_ - just fun.  

Would _*Con Air*_ fit? Lots of good actors goofing off.

And _*The Phantom*_, I really like the nickname, "The Ghost Who Walks".


----------



## Steve Jordan (May 22, 2007)

An all-time favorite of mine: _The Rocketeer_.  (The original GN was great, too.)


----------



## suupaabaka (May 22, 2007)

Munkeygames said:


> Indiana Jones
> Princess Bride - love the book too
> The Cat Returns - Amazing and beautiful
> The Castle of Castigliano
> ...



Do you perhaps mean the Castle of Cagliostro? It's one of my favourite animated movies. Go Rupan Sansei (Lupin the Third). Though I believe they call him "Wolf" in the English dub, to avoid annoying the French.


----------



## littlemissattitude (May 22, 2007)

I'll add my vote for _The Mummy_ (that's the recent version; while the original from the 1930s is one of my favorite films, it really can't be called an adventure film), for _Romancing the Stone_, and both _Raiders of the Lost Ark_ and _Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade_ within the Indy franchise.  I'd also classify the original _King Kong_ as an adventure film and a good one.


----------



## Tabasco (May 22, 2007)

Escape From New York

Escape From LA (best soundtrack ever)


----------

